# The Boy and the Egg



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2015)

This is a clever little explanation of what living with Type 1 diabetes can be like for a child and a parent 

https://mumoftype1.wordpress.com/2015/07/22/the-boy-and-the-egg/


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh Wow!  Love it!

Be interesting to see what the mums say - not to mention the children eg Hobie who was but a lad.


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Dec 8, 2015)

Love this... As understanding as people try to be they think that diabetes only affects my son 4 or 5 times a day when he eats meals.  This helps others to understand that it is a constant effort, 24 hours a day. 7 days a week, 365 days a year.   I remember when he got out of hospital and we asked him to check his bloods and take his injection at home ....his wee face fell, as did ours, because it only dawned on him then that diabetes was forever and not just while he was in hospital.  

Hate that bloody egg but hopefully it will get easier to manage when we get his pump in a couple of months.


----------

